# Help ID, wood rim bicycle



## the third man (Aug 30, 2012)

Just picked up this.  wood rims, seriel number under crank.  Fork has bend in it.  track bike? maybe.  no head badge








Thanks for any help,
the third man


----------



## Mole (Aug 30, 2012)

Front forks look close to this one. Serial number would help people out.



			
				Wcben said:
			
		

> 1905 Racycle cushion....


----------



## the third man (Aug 30, 2012)

*Seriel number for bike*

the seriel number is #1171.  

thanks,
the third man


----------



## Wcben (Aug 30, 2012)

Had me excited there for a minute I thought maybe I'd see another pair like mine!  Those forks are cool with the reverse curve but, that's all they share with mine, mine are flat springers whereas those do have the recurve but, they're tubular.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 30, 2012)

The crank looks like a Fauber Star, which was used by LOTS of cycle manufacturers ca. 1900.  there is a listing in this catalog: The forks are cool and distinctive- you could ask at the Wheelmen-
http://thewheelmen.org/forum/default.asp
or scour ads and articles at google books.  Neat bike!  Is it a fixie or does it have a coaster brake?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 30, 2012)

I just noticed the brake- what brand is it?  That can help pin down the era, but the seat, stem  and bars look more 1930's.  Maybe a depression era move to get that bike in the barn back on the road.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 30, 2012)

Poor downtube. Looks like it's been endo'd. That said, the fork could be bent instead of actually being built that way. Does it appear to be precisely aligned?


----------



## the third man (Aug 31, 2012)

*all good questions*

The fork looks to have been made that way, but is a little out of wack.  The frame does appear to have a slight bend.  I'll take some more pics of the break.  I do not see a coaster brake on it.  It also has a front fender that I will take of picture of.  The braces are hinged close to where they connect to the hub.

Thanks for all the help to everyone,
the third man


----------



## the third man (Aug 31, 2012)

*more pictures*

















I hope these help someone identify this bicycle.

thanks for the help,
the third man


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 2, 2012)

The brake is a Philco- from the 1930's or 1940's.  Is the rear hub a fixie or does it have a freewheel?


----------



## the third man (Sep 3, 2012)

*It's a fixie*

I just took the rear hub apart and it is a fixie.

the third man


----------



## the third man (Sep 3, 2012)

*one more thing*

it appears to be metric.  does that mean English?

the third man


----------



## the third man (Sep 9, 2012)

*just found more serial numbers*

i just noticed anohter set of serial numbers.  These are also on the bottom end, but on the front of it.  They are A37209.  hope this helps someone to figure out what this is.

thanks,
the third man


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 29, 2013)

This bicycle was made around 1900.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like the fork has been turned around to counter the bend from some sort of impact. The main reason I say this as another caber pointed out the down tube of the frame is bent. If the fenders are original I would put this bike in the early teensish.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 29, 2013)

That sprocket was a Fauber, unique and patented...here's a couple of the bike's it was on.


----------

